# CA-how I do it- help.



## JamesB (Apr 23, 2012)

Instead of posting another general "how do I apply CA" I decided to post how I do it and what results I get so people who have acheived good results can tell me what I'm doing wrong.  I've watched videos and read, and think I'm following them but no one mentions the swirl I get.
-I sand to 600.  Apply medium CA with a paper towel, one drop on the blank with lathe at 720, wipe one way, then back. The first coat goes on smooth.  Then the next coats all have a swirl pattern, I can tell which way I wiped the paper towel by the direction of marks.  
-I try to MM or steel wool between coats to even it out but it doesn't really work well.
-I only apply about 4 coats of CA and then use Plastx polish for shine. 
-The finish shines (mostly, sometimes there are patches) but still has visible "swirls".
-I don't use accelerator.  
-I tried BLO/CA and that worked better, but is the BLO supposed to remain on top of the second and subsequent coats of CA?  
-I tried paper towel and the plastic pen parts bags, bags work a little better but I'm still not happy with my results.

Thanks.  Jim


----------



## jd99 (Apr 23, 2012)

You need to wet sand to get the finish glass smooth.

I tried several ways here is what I do now.


I square the ends of the blank, and coat the ends with a coulple three of coats of thin CA to seal the ends.
Turn the blank and sand to finish with 400 grit.(dry sand)
Clean the blank with compressed air and wipe down with DNA and let dry completely (don't touch the blank)
I apply 3 to 5 coats of thin CA, (I fold up my paper towel into a long strip about 3/8" x 4", then start at the front of the strip, i put the paper towel under the blank drop some ca on the paper towel (not the blank) and apply to the blank moving back and forth, move the paper towel forward to a clean spot another drop of CA apply to the blank moving back and forth continue for 4 to 5 times per paper towel strip).
Spray with accelerator.
Continue process again with thin CA.
Spray with accelerator.
If needed I do a third process with thin CA
Then I change to medium CA and follow the same procedure at least twice but most of the time I do three sets of Medium; applying accelerator after each.
Let the blank cure for at least 24 hours.
I wet sand the blank starting with 400, then 600, then 1200, then 2500.
Then I wet sand with my 6 grades of MM.
Then I polish on the buffer with Tripoli.
It's important to get enough CA on the blank, that my first wet sand with 400 I can get rid of any swirls, and or ridges left by the application process, and not sand through the CA.
Then the wet sand with the other higher grades is to remove the scratches from the previous sanding, and it doesn't take as much sanding.

Note# it is important to sand in both directions, and I remove any grit from the sanding with compressed air, before i start with the next higher grit. This should be done with all the sanding processes; (dry and wet)


----------



## rossvh (Apr 23, 2012)

Jim, I noticed you said your lathe is at 720. I don't apply CA with the lathe turned on. I turn the lathe by hand. I've found that the CA dries too fast when the lathe is turning. 

RossVH


----------



## BSea (Apr 23, 2012)

I do mine somewhat similar to jd99.  

I sand to 400 (sometimes 600) & clean with DNA or accelerator.  I've been told that DNA contains some water, and may cause clouding issues, but so far I haven't had that happen.  But I have since switched to accelerator anyway just to be sure.  Then let dry completely.
I use 1/2 of a paper towel & fold about 1/2 X 4"  
However, I put my paper towel under the blank with the lathe running & go across the blank dripping thin CA all the way across.  Then wipe 2 or 3 times.  Let dry & repeat.  I usually get 5 passes with the paper towel. 

Here's a You tube video that shows basically what I described above. I'm only referring to how I apply the CA, not the same steps that he does to polish a pen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3DFM3GcDtg&feature=player_embedded#!

Then I do the same thing using Medium CA, but I usually put on 10 coats of medium, or 2 times through with half a paper towel.
With Medium CA I use accelerator to speed the drying.

I normally don't wait to polish.  If I think it needs it, I'll wet sand with 600 grit abranet then go straight to my 9 pads of MM.  After MM I use Novus Fine scratch remover then ren wax.  

If I'm really being detail oriented, I'll wait at least overnight before assembly.  But I've not seen any ill effects from off gassing of the CA, even when assembly is done immediately after finishing.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Apr 23, 2012)

I think your CA is not fully cured before you put on the next coat.  Accelerator will take care of that.  Is there a specific reason you don't use it?


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 23, 2012)

Go back and forth three complete times. That will even it out and it won't be uneven.
or,
You are moving it across too fast which gives big swirls.

Don't be afraid of the rag sticking, as long as it is wet it won't stick.


----------



## tool-man (Apr 23, 2012)

You might want to read this thread about using craft foam instead of paper towels. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/if-you-arent-using-playfoam-ca-95465/
Many people find they can achieve a smother finish using the foam, myself included.


----------



## flippedcracker (Apr 23, 2012)

I sand progressively up to 600, and then I take a paper towel and use it like sand paper, which gives it an even smoother finish. Then I apply BLO/CA pretty similar to William Young (youtube link). I do about 3 coats of medium, and then 10-12 of thick. Then I'll wetsand with micromesh starting at about 4,000, and going up to 12,000. Then I use plastic polish with a soft cotton rag. After that, leaving the blanks on the mandrel, I take the mandrel off my lathe, put my buffing wheels on, and buff the blanks.

I've been having good results with this method, my most recent looking just like an acrylic blank. For some reason, when I try other methods, I have disastrous results.

Good luck!


----------



## Linarestribe (Apr 23, 2012)

I had the same problem. I fixed it by adding more coats of CA and wet sanding from a lower grit.


----------



## JamesB (Apr 29, 2012)

*Did I finally get it?*

Man, I wish my photography skills were up to par, I just CA on deer antler that was the BEST finish I have done so far! I wet sanded this time and it  the difference.  I also confiscated my daughter's foam letter K (play foam?)  which was not memorable except when it smeared red on the blank.
I have to try it on wood...can I wet sand on wood?
Anyways, thanks for all your helpful suggestions. I'll pick up some accelerator too.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 29, 2012)

NO!! You DON'T wet sand wood. You wet sand the CA you put on the wood.

Glad you have had improvement since your first post. What is this stuff you confiscated from your daughter for?


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 30, 2012)

I noticed that you said that you put the CA on the blank.  In all of the instructions about this finish the CA is put on the applicator and then applied to the blank.  This is how I apply CA and it flows more easily and the build up is gradual.  You should take a look at a series of You Tube videos done by a great pen maker named Russ Fairfield.  They are great videos and his method works great.  Even if you decide to do it differently you will gain a lot of knowledge.  Unfortunately he passed away last year, but his website is still available and it is full of wonderful information.


----------



## JamesB (Apr 30, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> NO!! You DON'T wet sand wood. You wet sand the CA you put on the wood.
> Glad you have had improvement since your first post. What is this stuff you confiscated from your daughter for?


 
That's what I meant-wet sand the CA on the wood.
I thought maybe the foam letters were the "play foam" mentioned in another post. So I put the CA on the foam K instead of a paper towel.


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 30, 2012)

JamesB said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > NO!! You DON'T wet sand wood. You wet sand the CA you put on the wood.
> ...



Just be careful not to sand through the CA, it will raise the grain.  DAMHIKT!!


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 30, 2012)

Great thread guys!  Thanks for the information!


----------



## deewaltguy (May 1, 2012)

dalecamino said:
			
		

> NO!! You DON'T wet sand wood. You wet sand the CA you put on the wood.
> 
> Glad you have had improvement since your first post. What is this stuff you confiscated from your daughter for?



At the risk of appearing a dolt, why couldn't you wet sand he wood?


----------



## TerryDowning (May 1, 2012)

Actually, you can, if you're willing to deal with grain raising issues.  Remember, the wood is already turned down pretty thin and "Raising the Grain" could meet with less than satisfactory results. 

Not to mention additional sanding to get everything smooth again and ready for the final finish

Terry


----------



## TerryDowning (May 1, 2012)

*Double post, please delete*

Actually, you can, if you're willing to deal with grain raising issues.  Remember, the wood is already turned down pretty thin and "Raising the Grain" could meet with less than satisfactory results. 

Not to mention additional sanding to get everything smooth again and ready for the final finish

Terry


----------



## Dalecamino (May 1, 2012)

deewaltguy said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clogs up your sand paper.


----------



## jlord (May 2, 2012)

deewaltguy said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll  end up with moister under your finish if you don't let it dry out.


----------

